# Schaltung nachrüsten an Kinderbike



## svenundjenny (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe hier ein 20"-Kinder(MTB)ike ohne Gangschaltung, dafür mit Alurahmen und für einen Euro. Ich kenne alle Threads über Islabikes, Scott usw. und habe dennoch zugeschlagen, weil das Risiko gering ist. 

Mir geht es darum, eine Schaltung nachzurüsten. An Teilen brauche ich: Einen Drehgriff, Kabel, Umwerfer und eine neue Nabe - soweit klar. Die Frage ist jedoch, welche Nabe in den Rahmen zwischen die Ausfallenden passen würde ... Maße hab ich noch nicht.

Es dürfte auch gerne eine Ultegra-Nabe von 96 sein, 5-fach würde auch dicke reichen. Oder eine alte Alivio, egal, ist ja ein Kinderbike. Irgendwas wird sich schon finden, ich suche aber halt eine möglichst schmale. 

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp ?? Alternativ ginge auch eine Nabenschaltung, aber ich denke dann wirds teurer, oder ?? Und wenn garnix geht (was ich aber nicht glaube), dann gehts für 20 Euro-Sofortkauf auch wieder weg ... 

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps oder Kellerfunde, die ich hier verwenden kann ?? Und nochmal: Ich weiß, dass das nicht die optimale Lösung ist, aber ich denke schon, dass es funktionieren kann ...

Danke


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Oktober 2010)

solange du nicht weisst wie breit die eingebaute nabe tatsächlich ist wird es nicht viel bringen die werte mitleserschaft in die keller zum kramen zu schicken. 

am besten machst du mal 'nen bild von der antriebsseite und misst die breite der nabe und kommst dann wieder.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (9. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee, hätte ich doch glatt selbst drauf kommen können ... Bekomme das Rad aber frühestens morgen, daher meine oberflächliche Frage. Klar melde ich mich zurück mit Details und Bildern sobald ich welche habe. Dennoch mag es jemand geben, der eine gute Idee hat ...


----------



## svenundjenny (19. Oktober 2010)

Möchte noch eine abschließende Information reinstellen: 

Umbau geht in meinem Beispiel nicht, da das Ausfallende nach hinten offen ist. Er nutzt es derzeit als Fixie


----------



## Edelziege (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

an einem nach hinten offenen Ausfallende scheitert eine Schaltung doch nicht, warum auch.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## svenundjenny (20. Oktober 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin, an einem nach hinten offenen Ausfallende scheitert eine Schaltung doch nicht, warum auch. Viele Grüße,
> Georg



Nicht ?? Dann erzähl mal wie, am besten mit Bildern. Der Kleine würde sich freuen ... Danke


----------



## Edelziege (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

einen Adapter für die Schaltung wirst Du doch sowiso brauchen. Der wird ja sowiso unter die Achse geklemmt. Ob das Ausfallende in welche Richtung offen ist, ist das zweitrangig. Zur Not die Nase abfeilen.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## svenundjenny (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, klar mit dem Adapter. Aber selbst der ist doch nach vorne offen, wird mit einer zweiten Schraube fixiert und bietet die Nase für den Anschlag Schaltwerk ...







Mit dem Einbau eines solchen Adapters bei nach hinten offenem Schaltauge muss ich doch bei Radausbau jedes Mal das Schaltwerk mitabbauen ... 

Oder sehe ich was falsch


----------



## joe.breeze (20. Oktober 2010)

es gibt noch eine alternative Lösung mit z.B. einer Shimano Hone-HR-Nabe (oder jede andere mit Schraubachse M10) und passendem Hone-Schaltwerk. Die werden gerade oft rausgeramscht in diversen Online-Shops (http://bit.ly/agiG3a). Dann brauchst Du kein Anlötteil oder Adapter am Rad. Geht sinngemäß genauso mit ner Saint...

http://bit.ly/agugZO
und 
http://bit.ly/aejvUg


----------



## svenundjenny (20. Oktober 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> http://bit.ly/agiG3a Dann brauchst Du kein Anlötteil oder Adapter am Rad. Geht sinngemäß genauso mit ner Saint...
> http://bit.ly/agugZO und http://bit.ly/aejvUg



Was´n das für eine geile Idee ?!?! Sowas kenne ich ja gar nicht ... Dann muss ich mich jetzt wohl mal um die Nabe und Achse kümmern  DANKE


----------



## svenundjenny (10. November 2010)

So, möchte mich vom ursprünglichen Thema verabschieden ... Der Aufwand lohnt bei dem betroffenen Bike nicht wie ich finde. Es macht dem Kleinen zwar im Moment auch ohne Schaltung Spaß, aber es bleibt halt sackschwer. Egal, die Investition betrug glatte Null Euro ... 

Jetzt wird es zu weiteren Versuchszwecken ein 20er Corratec mit 14 Gängen (geschätze 7 zuviel, aber er wird es lernen) und Federgabel (unötig, aber dabei). Hier war die Investition 20 Euro, auch verträglich. 

Da es derzeit noch unterwegs ist kann ich nur spekulieren: 2x neue Reifen, putzen, Schaltung begucken und fahren. Liegt derzeit in München, falls also am Wochenende einer von München ins Rheinland fährt: Mitbringen. Sonst fahre ich runter, Sprit kostet ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

